# Canada PR



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum, I am planning to apply for Canada PR,Below are my details

Age- 31
IELTS- Reading 8,Speaking-6,Listening-6,Reading-6.
Education- Bachelore of commerce
Work Exp- 8 years as SAP Consultant
Wife IELTS- 6,6,6,6
Wife Education- Bachelore of Engineering(Btech)

I have contacted few of consultants in India, there are charging 90,000 Rupees as their fees, I am really confused whether do i need to go through them or, can i do on my own, If i can start from where i can start the process. Can anyone please help me on this.

Appreciate your responses 
Thank you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

There is no need to pay for something that you can do yourself.


----------



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

colchar said:


> There is no need to pay for something that you can do yourself.


Thanks for quick response, Can you please help me on this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read the following to determine your eligibility. The application form(s) are on the same site. 
Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

new_migration said:


> Thanks for quick response, Can you please help me on this.



Go to the government's website and follow the directions.


----------



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

I have gone through the website and compared all my qualifications, i am getting score of 69 points.But when it come to Funds, do we need to show them in savings accounts or fixed deposits, Presently i am having 600000(around 10000 CAD) in my savings accounts, Will CO check from how long i am maintaing the funds.
my points

Edu- 21
Age-12
Work- 15
IELTS- 16
Spouse - 5


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, they may well want to check how long you've had the funds. As a piece of advice, don't think you can fool Canada's Border Control Agents. They are up to almost all the tricks.


----------



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

HI All,

I have send my documents to WES ,Will the WES recognize my BCOM with 2nd Division, How many points i can expect for my education..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

new_migration said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have send my documents to WES ,Will the WES recognize my BCOM with 2nd Division, How many points i can expect for my education..


You need to check for that yourself in WES equivalency tool as nobody can tell that without knowing your university.
Get Your Free Degree Equivalency

P.S. Grades/Marks do not matter for WES assessment.


----------



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

I have evaluated in Free Degree Equivalency followed by this message..

"This tool includes degrees awarded by recognized degree-granting institutions around the world. Our database is continuously updated. If your degree or institution is not currently listed, you may still apply for a WES credential evaluation and our evaluation team will research your credential"

So my degree is valid ???


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

new_migration said:


> I have evaluated in Free Degree Equivalency followed by this message..
> 
> "This tool includes degrees awarded by recognized degree-granting institutions around the world. Our database is continuously updated. If your degree or institution is not currently listed, you may still apply for a WES credential evaluation and our evaluation team will research your credential"
> 
> So my degree is valid ???


The equivalency tool should have given you the Canadian equivalence of your degrees. What was the result? Were you able to find your univ in the list of universities?


----------



## new_migration (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes 'Acharya nagarjuna university, I was able to find this university..


----------

